# Here's Riley!



## MarcWinkman (Oct 28, 2015)

A few shots of Riley being her sweet little self:


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh she is just adorable, quite the puppy envy here.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

What an adorable little girl!


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh my gosh she's so tiny!! Not to mention adorable!


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

Oh my goodess, how precious!!! What a pretty little girl she is.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

She's a cutie indeed.

Mike D


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

So adorable!


----------



## MarcWinkman (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

She is beautiful!!!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Riley is an adorable little pup. I look forward to watching her grow to adulthood on the forum.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

She is so sweet!


----------



## MarcWinkman (Oct 28, 2015)

Here's Riley's 15 week old picture from yesterday. 



And here's one of her waiting patiently for a ride to Cars and Coffee on Saturday


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Riley is adorable. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

Riley is very cute!


----------



## MarcWinkman (Oct 28, 2015)

Here's Riley at 17 weeks old. She's growing up so fast.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Did you by any chance go to a puppy class last Friday?

I think I saw you and Riley last week when my mom and I were taking Kaizer for his class. I didn't think it was you until you told my mom her name was Riley (my mom was the one who kept cooing and said something along the lines of "he does that too!!" while wildly gesturing to where I was attempting to hold back Kaizer).

I didn't know how to word this without sounding weird, so please excuse the awkwardness of this post.


----------



## MarcWinkman (Oct 28, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Did you by any chance go to a puppy class last Friday?
> 
> I think I saw you and Riley last week when my mom and I were taking Kaizer for his class. I didn't think it was you until you told my mom her name was Riley (my mom was the one who kept cooing and said something along the lines of "he does that too!!" while wildly gesturing to where I was attempting to hold back Kaizer).
> 
> I didn't know how to word this without sounding weird, so please excuse the awkwardness of this post.


I was at puppy class with Riley Friday! I remember seeing you with Kaizer and your mom! Small world.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

It was nice seeing Riley, she's such a pretty girl. How is the puppy class going? It's a great class, we took it with Kaizer during the September-October season


----------



## MarcWinkman (Oct 28, 2015)

Riley's doing well with the puppy class, though she is easily distracted by the other puppies. I think I'm going to get her into Gateway and Tricks next.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

What a little (for the meantime) sweetheart...!!! 
Remember to take plenty, and plenty and even more photos of her as shes growing as they don't stay small for all that long...


----------



## MarcWinkman (Oct 28, 2015)

Riley went to Camp Bow Wow today, but wasn't a fan...she's now taking a nap under my desk at work.


----------



## MarcWinkman (Oct 28, 2015)

Riley misbehaving...she knows she's not allowed on the furniture unsupervised.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

She is a winner. I bet she is a good girl (as far as puppies go!).


----------



## MarcWinkman (Oct 28, 2015)

Jud said:


> She is a winner. I bet she is a good girl (as far as puppies go!).


As puppies go, she's fantastic.


----------



## MarcWinkman (Oct 28, 2015)

Here's Riley at work! Who needs a receptionist when you have a Golden?


----------



## MarcWinkman (Oct 28, 2015)

Riley with one of her favorite toys


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Riley's adorable, can tell she's growing. 
Enjoying the pictures, they're all great.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Riley is growing up lovely. Great you can take her to work.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

How are you doing with the Mouthing problem?


----------



## MarcWinkman (Oct 28, 2015)

Jud said:


> How are you doing with the Mouthing problem?


It's coming along. It's improving slowly, but surely. I really can't wait until her next class starts in mid January that way she'll have more 'homework' to keep her focused.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

She is an amazing Girl and you know that once these things are ironed out…she will be your perfect other half for 15 years !!!!!


----------



## MarcWinkman (Oct 28, 2015)

Riley got her STAR Puppy medal on Saturday. She looks so proud of herself!


----------

